# Progesterone levels in a second pregnancy?



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all,

About 6 months ago I had my first baby girl and we are completely in love with her! We are not actually trying for a sibling just yet, but there are some thoughts going through my head every now and then, and maybe someone has an answer.

I'm a lean PCO person, and I had 3 chemical pregnancies. One was in a natural cycle and 2 of them while I was on Clomid, round 1 and 3. So getting pregnant wasn't the issue for me, eventhough I had very irregular periods and therefore got the Clomid. Staying it was another story.. But the one time I remained pregnant was when I got progesterone supplement at round 7 of Clomid. According to my doctor my progesterone levels had a sudden drop around 5 weeks, causing the chemical pregnancies. 

So I was wondering, if we would wanns try for a second one, would I need the progesterone again to remain pregnant? Or has anyone had the luck to fall pregnant without using it again? My periods are now coming fairly regularly, so I'm wondering if things might have changed for the better. Any insight is appreciated!


----------

